# Favorite Turkey Call



## danjaquino

What is your favorite Turkey call?

My favorite is my Quaker Boy Cutter(Mouth Call). I've killed more turkeys with this call than any other. I also like my slate and glass call from Hally Caller out of Pennsylvania. They make great calls.

Another great call, although I haven't killed a turkey with it yet is one from Enticer Turkey calls. Pennsylvania thunder turkey call. It's a great glass call.

dan


----------



## saugeye2

slate, glass and mouth calls made by a guy in cols. awesome homemade calls,won't use anthing else anymore.


----------



## bulafisherman

Have only been hunting turkey a few years so I havent settled on a favorite yet, still working on a collection


----------



## icefisherman4life

my favorite are the 4 aces from knight and hale. ive got many bird with em. i waiting for the delivery of my new diaphrams from knight and hale sometime this week. i got the fire and ice commin. im pumped. i like any call made by knight and hale.


----------



## danjaquino

Do you mind sharing who the guy is? I love trying custom calls.

dan


----------



## saugeye2

mark ayers custom calls


----------



## AJ79

Mine would have to be my Lynch box call because it sounds so damn good! Also I would have to include my glass call. Not sure who made it but I picked it up at the expo a couple years ago.


----------



## Snook

Being a mouth call guy I use to love the Blodgett "Awesome Pro" Also like the Legacy "Prized Possesion". I use various brand mouth calls. Like they say use whatever call works.


----------



## truck

I have brought more turks in with an easy yelper than anything  Go figure ?? I love my slate and mouth calls quaker boy.What ever works


----------



## Critter Getter

My dad is my best call


----------



## hunterm

Diamond Cut mouth call

"The Freak" friction call


----------



## firstflight111

I make my own calls and love it by far the best


----------



## Guest

partial to box calls, favorites being the primos lil heartbreaker, purple heart and the smith bros. box call.


----------



## truck

tried a new call this year and the turks loved it,night & hale yella hamer good luck to all!!!


----------



## c. j. stone

Tube calls I make with surplus 35 mm film containers and condoms(unused of course!) I've called in deer and turkey with them-ONCE together!! They're a little tricky to make but when you get one just right, it cannot be beat, has many sound variations, and also has tremendous range!


----------



## husky hooker

Mine is.....here turkey,tur tur tur...turkeeeeeee!


----------



## Guest

c. j. stone said:


> Tube calls I make with surplus 35 mm film containers and condoms(unused of course!) I've called in deer and turkey with them-ONCE together!! They're a little tricky to make but when you get one just right, it cannot be beat, has many sound variations, and also has tremendous range!



Please elaberate. This could be good.


----------



## c. j. stone

With a sharp knife, cut out a half circle of the lid on a plastic 35mm film canister without disturbing any of the rim area that snaps onto the canister. Cut an entire circle out of the bottom. Cut a piece of latex from a condom(preferably, a fresh one!!) and "lightly" stretch(very tricky!) it across the open half circle of the lid(leave the lid on the canister), leaving about a 1/16" (straight)opening/crack between the latex and the cut. Carefully stretch it across the opening and bind it in place with wraps of a rubber band just below the lip of the lid where it joins the canister(the latex will overlap the rim and hang down the sides). Hold the call open end between your thumb and first finger while making a cone with the rest of your hand. Put the call to your mouth(NOT in!) with the latex part that covers the cutout in the opening against your top lip. The crack in the lid will be just in line with your slightly open mouth. "Toot", "putt" or "tutt" some yelping cadences /air pulses thru the crack which will vibrate the latex(and 'tickle' your upper lip). It takes some practice(like any turkey call) and try adjusting the tension of the latex across the opening, or the width of the opening slightly to get the tone you like the best-but with patience, you will master it in a while. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Snook

My friend just bought the new "Ringtone" slate call from HS strut and I must admit it sounds very good. He has numerous friction calls and that one impressed me. Keep watching Wal-Mart at the end of the season and you may get one cheap. I'll be looking even though I primarily use mouth calls.


----------



## rackman323

Quaker Boy Hecklin Hen (if you can find them) When I find a bird that responds well to my mouth calling I am batting 1000 with these calls.


----------



## zap

Little Duece double glass by H.S. Strutt

http://reviews.basspro.com/2010/21904/reviews.htm

I use a heavy, solid, carbon striker with it and it makes the sweetest little putts and purrs you've ever heard. Soft and suttle for up close and personal work. What ever call I get them to start answering and moving on, I almost always move to that little duece to bring them in close and seal the deal. I seldom if ever shoot past 15 or 20 yards ~8)


----------

